
Show HN: Dharmarelief.org – to help the medical supply shortage I built this - rblion
https://dharmarelief.org/
======
rblion
We are calling all traditions of Buddhism to come together to make a
difference.

Compassionate action lies at the heart of Buddhist practice. As you know,
healthcare workers are the front-line fighters against the COVID-19 pandemic.
With the critical shortage of medical supplies in hospitals nationwide, and
the time lag before the US manufacturers can meet the demands of this
shortage, we encourage all Buddhists to come together in an effort to generate
the resources to help our healthcare workers. This is the first concrete step
for all Buddhists to make a difference.

I met Guo Gu (Jimmy Yu, PhD) at a retreat in December. We had a 'karmic
connection' and he reached out to me a week ago to design a logo, build the
site, be the technical lead and creative director. I worked all weekend to
design a brand and build the site. A week ago the domain was purchased and on
Tuesday the site went live. Our initial goal was $100k, we met that within 36
hours of going live. We raised it to $500k and are already halfway there!

